# Just have to say TiVo style strikes again...



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

While the Edge looks much better than the BOLT, I just have to say, can’t they just make a normal shaped piece of kit? I mean seriously, why does the edge have to look like a piece of gear that’s placed on top of another piece of kit and is falling off and needs to be straightened... sigh.

craigr


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CIR-Engineering said:


> While the Edge looks much better than the BOLT, I just have to say, can't they just make a normal shaped piece of kit? I mean seriously, why does the edge have to look like a piece of gear that's placed on top of another piece of kit and is falling off and needs to be straightened... sigh.
> 
> craigr


lawl


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I will admit that the asymmetrical design annoys me too. Better than the bendy Bolt, but I very much prefer the box design of my Roamio Plus. The Edge looks more like a Playstation than a TiVo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I actually appreciate TiVo looking at the design angle of its products, and veering away from the standard rectangular box (if even with rounded edges) design--my Roamio looks dated (but it's fine and does its job). But then, I also like the design of the Bolt box, and it even in white, as a change.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> I actually appreciate TiVo looking at the design angle of its products, and veering away from the standard rectangular box (if even with rounded edges) design--my Roamio looks dated (but it's fine and does its job). But then, I also like the design of the Bolt box, and it even in white, as a change.


To each his own of course, but I even thought the Roamio Basic was getting weird. The BOLT is a total mess IMHO. Again IMHO, the edge is somewhere between the Roamio Basic and BOLT.

It's just style so everyone's going to have an opinion. I personally like a plain old 14" wide box that fits properly with other equipment or in an equipment rack.... sigh.

craigr


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

it looks like a Chinese knockoff of the PS4.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

I think it looks better than the Bolt, maybe.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I think the offset may be for the blower system.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

It looks like it might be piano gloss black but hard to tell. Why oh why Piano black? The first time you run a dust rag over it, it looks like someone used sandpaper on it. I am hoping the illustration just makes it look that way and its not piano black.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

KevTech said:


> I think the offset may be for the blower system.


And the BOLT is curved to help it cool better, but I suppose it would be nice if it turns out to have some functionality.

craigr


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

According to Ted the blower system should work a lot better than the fan on the Bolt.

TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)


----------



## kcl (Jul 4, 2000)

KevTech said:


> According to Ted the blower system should work a lot better than the fan on the Bolt.
> 
> TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)


That's not saying much


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

kcl said:


> That's not saying much


If it is quiet then it is, because my Bolt drives me nuts with that high pitched whine.

I am hoping the edge is quiet.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

CIR-Engineering said:


> While the Edge looks much better than the BOLT, I just have to say, can't they just make a normal shaped piece of kit? I mean seriously, why does the edge have to look like a piece of gear that's placed on top of another piece of kit and is falling off and needs to be straightened... sigh.
> 
> craigr


I think they discovered the problem when they handed the Edge to the web designer. They have gone out of their way to darken the lighting and limit the images of the device. 

It would be nice if TiVo would stop taking careful aim at their feet.
TiVo's do not exist in a vacuum. I though they learned that when the bolt was initially only available in white.

I don't know if I will pass on this one but probably. I predict that by next year this time there will be a normal black box.
It makes no sense to increase product cost at the expense of sales.

If I were Weakness, I'd go into the case business, or maybe a case for the case. ​
- Rich


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RichB said:


> I don't know if I will pass on this one but probably. I predict that by next year this time there will be a normal black box.


Just wait until the next model comes out (hopefully).


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Just wait until the next model comes out (hopefully).


That was my conclusion, nothing to buy here, move along. 
When the Bolt+ came out white, I found that intolerable as well so I waited for black.

I was just getting used to that shape but this took 4 takes to believe.

- Rich


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RichB said:


> I was just getting used to that shape but this took 4 takes to believe.


My first reaction still tends to be, on seeing it, wondering why the photographer has stacked one EDGE box on another.  Having said that, I appreciate TiVo trying to go further than just a black, rectangular slab.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

The EDGE design must be driving people with CDO (that's OCD, _*but alphabetical like it should be*_!) absolutely crazy.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

It's actually sharp on my shelf. Looks nice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

buildersboy66 said:


> It's actually *sharp* on my shelf. Looks nice.


You mean, it's *EDGE-y* on your shelf.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

CIR-Engineering said:


> And the BOLT is curved to help it cool better, but I suppose it would be nice if it turns out to have some functionality.
> 
> craigr


I always thought the Bolt was curved to discourage placing any items on top of it.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

CIR-Engineering said:


> And the BOLT is curved to help it cool better, but I suppose it would be nice if it turns out to have some functionality.
> 
> craigr


The empirical evidence is that it did not. I had two fail.

- Rich


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

RichB said:


> The empirical evidence is that it did not. I had two fail.
> 
> - Rich


My point exactly. Every other piece of equipment that requires cooling can be, you know, box shaped. But for some reason TiVo feels the need to convince us that their radical chassis design are both beautiful and practical... they fail on form and function.

My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)

craigr


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep I never cared for the Bolt, the EDGE is running cool at 48 ODT and much more quiet.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

CIR-Engineering said:


> My point exactly. Every other piece of equipment that requires cooling can be, you know, box shaped. But for some reason TiVo feels the need to convince us that their radical chassis design are both beautiful and practical... they fail on form and function.
> 
> My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)
> 
> craigr


It seems the Edge may have improved cooling but I really don't understand the design at all.
Beauty is subjective, but I think the call for any company is if the design will increase or reduce sales.
This is not a tough call.

- Rich


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

The design of EDGE is nice, looking at it online vs having it on a shelf in front of you...you will like it.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

buildersboy66 said:


> The design of EDGE is nice, looking at it online vs having it on a shelf in front of you...you will like it.


I'm sure I will like it more than the BOLT!

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

buildersboy66 said:


> The design of EDGE is nice, looking at it online vs having it on a shelf in front of you...you will like it.


Could you post a photo? I'd really like to see how it looks in a real environment.

Thanks,
craigr


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

A lot cooler...runs at 47 48 no activity. At 51 ODT during current program transferring.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Got to dust bad...frickin back went out on me. Soon LOL.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Here is the TiVO Bolt+. I had this little glass shelf that my wife liked:









It's cute, I suppose I could ignore the new Edge. Still, I lose capacity.
The only thing temping me is if it is quieter.

- Rich


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

buildersboy66 said:


> View attachment 43789
> View attachment 43790


Thanks. It does look better than I expected. Seems to be made of the same dark translucent plastic as the black BOLT.

One of these days I'll probably get one or two to replace BOLTs... when they are on sale, when I'm totally satisfied with TE4, and assuming the pre roll adds thing winds up ok.

Best,
craigr


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Thanks. It does look better than I expected. Seems to be made of the same dark translucent plastic as the black BOLT.
> 
> One of these days I'll probably get one or two to replace BOLTs... when they are on sale, when I'm totally satisfied with TE4, and assuming the pre roll adds thing winds up ok.
> 
> ...


I believe the weird Edge design may be ignorable. My wife shrugged when I showed it to her.
So I am on the same page. When there is a lifetime transfer deal, I'll probably get one with the hope that it cuts down the noise.
I did a fan replacement on my first two but that did not stop them from failing.

- Rich


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

CIR-Engineering said:


> I mean seriously, why does the edge have to look like a piece of gear that's placed on top of another piece of kit and is falling off and needs to be straightened...


I hate to say it, but this is probably 100% aesthetic, i.e. no functional reason.
For "EDGE" a play on the word edge.
The Bolt was probably named in reverse to this.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Wigohwt said:


> I hate to say it, but this is probably 100% aesthetic, i.e. no functional reason.
> For "EDGE" a play on the word edge.
> The Bolt was probably named in reverse to this.


Of course there was functional reason for this design. It has to cost more to produce, maybe not much.
However, it comes down to this simple question. Does this have the potential to increase or decrease sales?

The rational answer is, decrease.
Folks do not buy TiVo for weird cases. They buy it for its functionality.
To make this decision, the organization is showing profound inward focus. Ivory tower decision making in action.

- Rich


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree that a TiVo is purchased for its function over its form, but form often does make a difference in at least a subconscious way, such as an overall impression as to "the experience"--just ask Apple.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

RichB said:


> Of course there was functional reason for this design. It has to cost more to produce, maybe not much.
> - Rich


It's just formed plastic in a mold. Any cost difference has to be minuscule.

I really believe it's just made to stand out/be different/catchy, even *edgy* if you prefer. It was designed to give a visual appearance of "EDGE" unlike the "BOLT" in which the shape was for functional reasons, and the name followed the design. Just the reverse.

Until someone opens of an EDGE, reports, and posts a pic, or we hear from @TiVo_Ted on the matter, we'll be waiting until then to see if there is any functional reason.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Wigohwt said:


> I hate to say it, but this is probably 100% aesthetic, i.e. no functional reason.
> For "EDGE" a play on the word edge.
> The Bolt was probably named in reverse to this.


Looks more like a LEDGE to me


----------

